# Kreditkarte zum zweiten Mal gehackt ...



## Framboli (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab ein kleines Problem und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand hier vielleicht Rat weiß ...
Mir ist letzte Woche zum bereits zweiten Mal meine Kreditkarte gehackt worden und ich frage mich, wie das passieren konnte. Ich verwende einen Stand-PC mit aktueller Norton Internet Security 2010 Software (Firewall etc. alles gut konfiguriert), der Rechner wurde zwischen den Vorfällen neu aufgesetzt und das einzige, das ich verwendet habe, war Paypal, wo ich aber nichts neu eingeben musste.

Ich frag mich jetzt echt, woran es liegt - kann das jemand von Paypal ausgelesen haben? Ich pass auf wie Hölle, wo ich meine Daten eingebe, seitdem mir die VISA das erste Mal (vor ca. nem halben Jahr) gehackt wurde und ich treib mich auch nur auf "normalen" Seiten rum (also keine Crackz, Download oder sonstwas Seiten mit potentiell ominösen Inhalten ...).
Bin für jegliche Tipps bzw. Ideen dankbar!

Schon mal schöne Grüße!
Framboli


----------



## ISO8583 (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkarte zum zweiten Mal gehackt ...*

Cheers Framboli,

Also "gehackt" hat sicherlich niemand Deine Karte sondern Dir maximal die Kartendaten geklaut.

Frage: Was genau ist passiert?
- Hast Du Umsätze auf Deiner Abrechnung, die Du nicht getätigt hast?
- Sind Deine Kartendaten auf einer Internetseite aufgetaucht?

Ich denke ersteres ist passiert.

Zunächst Schadensbegrenzung:
Als erstes musst Du mal Deinen Issuer (Kartenausgebendes Institut) informieren, das Du den Umsatz anzweifelst. (Anruf genügt üblicherweise) Du bekommst Dann ein Formular zugesandt. Ausfüllen, unterschreiben und zurückschicken.

WICHTIG: Oft ist in diesen Formularen eine "Eidesstattliche Versicherung" eingebunden. Also auf KEINEN FALL Sachverhalte schildern oder Behauptungen aufstellen, die nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen. Falls Du also einen Umsatz auf der Karte hast, den Du nur "loswerden willst" dann Finger weg. Du machst Dich sonst ernsthaft strafbar!!!

Sag' der Firma auch gleich, dass Du eine neue Karte mit neuer Nummer haben willst, weil es ein Wiederholungsfall ist.

Dann Recherche:
Prüfe mal, ob Du nach dem ersten Fall eine neue Kartennummer bekommen hast. Wenn nicht, dann kann der selbe Täter erneut zugeschlagen haben. Meistens ist das der Fall, weniger ein zweiter Kartendaten Verlust

Als nächstes sucht man den "PoC" -Point of Compromise. -Also den Ort, wo man Dir die Kartendaten geklaut hat.
In knapp 90% aller Fälle findet der sich nicht bei einem Onlinehändler, sondern in der "Hardware Welt". Gerne Tankstellen, kleine Einzelhändler und auch Hotels & Restaurants.

Also: Blick in die letzten Abrechnungen, wo Du die Karte eingesetzt hast.
Hast Du dabei die Karte ggf. mal einem Kellner gegeben, der sie "zur Kasse mitgenommen hat"?? Ist Sie mal außerhalb Deines Sichtbereiches für eine Bezahlung geraten?
Das ist oft der Moment, wo es knallt. Wie steht es mit Auslandsaufenthalten?
Vergleiche den Zeitpunkt des ersten Mißbrauchseinsatzes mit vorangegangenen Umsätzen. Die meisten Fälle liegen nicht mehr als 3 Wochen auseinander.

Dann schau Dir den Fraudumsatz an: WO ist gekauft worden? Oftmals gibt der Händler Rückschluß auf den Datendieb.

Letztlich: Wo hast Du selbst die Karte im Internet eingesetzt? Haben die Seiten SSL- Verschlüsselung eingesetzt? Sind die Händler PCI compliant? (Infos dazu www.pcisecuritystandards.org oder www.acertigo.com)
Warst Du in Amerika unterwegs? (Sorry das hier sagen zu müssen, aber knapp 75% aller ecommerce Fraud Fälle resultieren aus Umsätzen aus USA und UK. -Die haben es nicht so mit Sicherheit im Zahlungsverkehr)
Auch "vermeindlich" renomierte Webseiten wie der große Buchhändler (ich will hier bewußt keine Namen nennen, sonst weitnt gleich wieder einer.. ) oder der große Computerverkäufer nutzen US-amerikanische Netzbetreiber und die sind einfach MIST! Hier wird oft ohne Verschlüsselung gearbeitet, ganze Magnetbänder verschwinden und frustrierte Mitarbeiter nehmen sich gerne ein "Abschiedsgeschenk" mit, wenn Sie denn mal wieder gefeuert werden.

Deinen eigenen PC würde ich als "letzten" in Betracht ziehen. Aber wenn das vorgenannte alles nichts ergeben hat (was ich fast nicht glauben kann) dann solltest Du mal Keyloggern Ausschau halten.

PayPal könnte zwar auch in Betracht kommen, aber das glaube ich weniger. Intern haben die ein sehr ausgefuchstes Sicherheitssystem zum Schutz vor Datenklau. Extern sieht die Sache kaum anders aus.
In Deinem Profil werden nur die letzten 4 Ziffern Deiner Kreditkarte angezeigt. Sollte sich also jemand Deinen account zugänglich gemacht haben, dann kann er Deine Kartendaten nicht abgegriffen haben, insbesondere da der CVC / CVV fehlt. (Ja, es gibt Händler, die ohne Kartenprüfziffer im Internet arbeiten aber das ist eher selten und wäre ein wesentlicher Hinweis auf den PoC)
Möglich ist aber die Variante, das der Dieb Deinen PayPal account zunutze gemacht hat und PayPal hat die Zahlung auf Deine Karte durchgeleitet. Dann steht PayPal als "Händler" in Deiner Kartenabrechnung. (sieht man am "Verwendungszweck" in der Kartenabrechnung, da steht i.d.R was mit PayPal drin oder auch in Deiner Paypal Rechnung selbst)

So, ich hoffe das erst mal geholfen. Wenn es Fragen gibt, hier gerne posten..

Happygolucky..

ISO8583


----------



## Framboli (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkarte zum zweiten Mal gehackt ...*

Hallo!

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die _sehr_ ausführliche Antwort 
Ich hab mein Geld schon wieder zurück, das war glücklicherweise kein Problem. Rausgefunden wo genau der Diebstahl passiert ist, hat man jedoch leider nicht ... mir wurde nur gesagt, dass es vermutlich im Internet passiert ist ... deshalb jetzt diese Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ...

Auswärts hab ich damit eigentlich nur bei meiner Tankstelle bezahlt, da hab ich aber zugeschaut und ich kauf dort seit Ewigkeiten ein, also ich bezweifle, dass da was passiert ist. Im Internet hab ich eigentlich nur World of Warcraft damit bezahlt und bei Win2Day paar Einzahlungen gemacht, also immer gute Anbieter. Wie gesagt, ich meide so crackz oder ominöse Download-Seiten .... deshalb frag ich mich, ob paypal möglich wäre, weil sonst war ich eigentlich nirgends ...

Bei diesem gewissen Buchhändler () hab ich mit paysafecard eingekauft - das mach ich seitdem bei WoW und Win2Day auch, also ich hoffe mal, dass es sich damit jetzt hat ... für ebay (=paypal) geht das ja leider nicht x_X ... Wenn wieder was ist, dann muss es also was - wie du meintest - "hardware" mäßiges sein ...

Danke und schöne Grüße!
Framboli


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2010)

*AW: Kreditkarte zum zweiten Mal gehackt ...*

Hallo,

bin gerade zufällig auf die Seite gestoßen, weil ich selbst betroffen bin ... 
Meine Kreditkarte wurde auch gehackt und ich hab sie ganz sicher (war 'ne neue) nur benutzt um bei Germanwings einen Flug zu buchen ...
Mach ich auch so schnell nicht wieder ... dachte das sei sicher ...  ;O(


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2010)

*AW: Kreditkarte zum zweiten Mal gehackt ...*

Hallo 
Leider hab ich langsam den Verdacht daß bei Germanwings was nicht stimmt  Beimi ist das gleiche passiert karte wurde nicht im internet eingesetzt  auch nur flug und hotel  Werd mich warscheinlich von dieser Karte trennen


----------



## winiwuk (30 Juli 2013)

auch mein mastercarte wurde gehackt und es wurden 1800 Euro abgebucht , dabei hatte ich die Karte überhaubt noch nicht genutzt . da es eine neue karte war und auch ich sie nur im Auslandsurlaub einsetzte .


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2013)

> *Kreditkarte gehackt ...*


Die Karte kann man allenfalls zerhacken! Es wurden die Daten verwendet, die auch mit der Karte genutzt werden - weiter nichts! Gehe zur Bank oder zu dem ausgebenden Unternehmen und teile dort den Sachverhalt mit. Die machen die Buchung auf Zuruf rückgängig und du bekommst (bei Bedarf) wahrscheinlich eine neue Karte mit anderen Daten.


----------



## Bubi2000 (15 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auf diese Seite gestoßen, weil ich Zahlung auf meiner Kreditkarte habe, die ich nie getätigt habe.
Habe ca. 2 Tage vor dem feststellen der unbekannten Buchungen meine Kreditkartendaten auch bei PayPal (PayPal Konto nur auf dem PC genutzt) eingegeben.
Aber auf dem Kontoauszug steht Google als Händler.

Habe ein Android Smartphone. Kann es möglich sein das dort meine Kreditkartendaten abgefangen wurden?
Wenn ja wie?

Gruß Bubi2000


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2014)

Hast du deine Kreditkartendaten bei Googel angegeben? Schau mal in dein Google-Konto rein: https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?hl=de&continue=https://www.google.de/ Buchungen lassen sich dort auch herausfinden, ansonsten gibt es dafür auch einen Ticket-Support.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (26 Januar 2014)

Dann möchte ich mal aus meinen Erfahrungen plaudern: Kreditkartennutzer, die ihre Karte als gestohlen/missbraucht melden, denen eine neue mit neuer Nummer gegeben wurde, tauchten bei mir auf, weil mit der alten Karte weiterhin Missbrauch getrieben wurde! Den Kreditkarten Firmen war das VÖLLIG egal! Die Beträge wurden NICHT von den ursprünglichen Besitzern abgebucht! Trotzdem war die Karte weiterhin aktiv.
Ich kann nur raten sich von solchen kompromittierten Karten definitiv zu trennen und gegebenenfalls eine neue zu bestellen. Den Kreditkarten Firmen scheint es egal zu sein, die sind versichert, die Versicherung zahlt IHR!


----------



## Schäfchen (3 August 2015)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu diesem Thema. Mir ist am Wochenede aufgefallen das über 400€ von meiner Visa Cardabgehoben werden sollen. Das komische an der ganzen Sache ist, das ich meine Visa Card das letzte und einzige mal in Griechenland vor über 2 Monaten verwendet habe. Ich habe meine Karte sofort sperren lassen und erfragt was es denn für eine angebliche Abbuchung sein soll die ich getätigt habe. Ich hätte bei Wind2day an 2 Tagen je 200€, sowie 6€ pro Benutzung der Karte in Anspruch genommen und jetzt kommt der Knaller in Wien. 
Ich wohne in Sachsen-Anhalt und war an beiden Tagen wo ich angeblich bei dem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe arbeiten.
Die Reklamation der Abbuchung erfolgte fast Zeitgleich mit der Sperrung. Doch das Geld wurde jetzt am Montag erst einmal abgebucht.
Sehe ich das Geld jemals wieder und muss ich eine Aneige machen? Es muss ja eine Unterschift mit meinem Namen geleistet worden sein.
Wäre toll wenn ihr mir was dazu sagen könnt.


----------



## BenTigger (4 August 2015)

Brauchst du die Visa Karte unbedingt?
Hast du eine "Stempelkarte" bei deiner Firma? und/oder kannst sonst irgendwie belegen, dass du zu der Zeit der Abbuchung unmöglich der Auslöser sein konntest?
Win2Day ist ein Östreichischer Online Wett und Casino anbieter. Den könntest du auch aus Sachsen Anhalt genutzt haben. Wien ist nur die Stadt, in der die Rechnung gestellt wurde.

Ich würde mich persönlich mit meinem Kartenanbieter in Verbindung setzen. Und wenn der nicht spurt, würde ich zur Bank gehen und das Geld zurück buchen lassen.
Geht aber nur gut, wenn ich klare Beweise habe, dass ich das nicht sein konnte. Ansonsten könnte das Stressig und langwierig werden.


----------



## New22 (29 September 2016)

Tach,  eurer Kreditkarten/ EC / Handys sind wahrscheinlich nfc fähig. Das heißt sie übermitteln beim kontaktlosen bezahlen, alle Daten an den Empfänger. Sprichtwörtlich eurre Kratennummer/ ID-Nummer sowie Vorname / Nachname / Ablaufdatum  ect. 
Zusätzlich als Sicherheit gibt es eine dreistellige Sicherheitsnummer bei Kredit- und ECkarte, die benötigt wird um im Internet einzukaufen! Mit der dreistelligen Sicherheitsnummer(auch CVV genannt) stehen maximal 1000 Möglichkeiten von Kombinationen zu Verfügung, dazu aber später mehr. 
Verbrecher nutzen die Sendefähigkeit eurer Karten und lesen mehr oder weniger innerhalb von 5-10 Sekunden diese Daten aus. Da die Kreditkartenklauer die CVV nicht auslesen können, probierne Sie alle Möglichkeiten dieser Seicherheitnummer durch bis Sie die Karte bei einem Online-Shop akzeptiert wird. 
So haben Sie die sicherheitsnummer und können eure Konten belasten! 

Meine Empfehlung, verstaut die sendefähigen-Komponenten möglichts so, dass Sie nicht mehr senden können!

Eine kurze Veranschaulichungen wie schnell das geht, liefert dieses Video:






Mfg 
New22


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2016)

Das Auslesen mittels NFC funktioniert nur im Zentimeterbereich.
Also nix mit ich lauf an einem Auto vorbei in dem der böse Bube mit einem Lesegerät sitzt


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2016)

Hast du den Film gesehen? Da wird es gezeigt, wie es gemacht wird. 
Nirgendwo wird ein böser Bube im Auto als Ursache erwähnt...


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2016)

Der war auch nur ein Synonym. Weil SOOOOO einfach wie dargestellt "Handy an Hintern halten" gehts auch nicht und unauffällig geht auch anders.
Daß man wenn die Kartennummer und den Ablauf kennt eine 3-stellige Sicherheitsnummer keine Hürde mehr ist ist doch klar


----------



## BenTigger (29 September 2016)

Doch es geht so einfach.... vorausgesetzt das Portemonaie ist an der Stelle am Hintern positioniert.
Ich brauche bei Mc. Cafe meine Kreditkarte übrigens nicht aus dem Portemonaie nehmen. 
Die wird auch im Portemonaie steckend erkannt. Ich halte das einfach nur an das Terminal.


Und es wird in der Realität natürlich nicht so offensichtlich gemacht. Das war nur fürs Fernsehen so offen gezeigt.


----------



## Heiko (1 Oktober 2016)

Ich habe diese Geldbörse:
https://www.ridgewallet.com/collections/aluminum


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2016)

Die Sicherheitssysteme sind immer so stark wie das schwächste Glied. Und das ist meistens der Mensch. Lest mal hin und wieder bei Brian Krebs, wenn ihr das Gefühl habt, dass es keine Risiken gibt 

http://www.krebsonsecurity.com
(oh, er hatte jetzt schon länger nichts KK-relevantes mehr... zuletzt das hier https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/08/malware-infected-all-eddie-bauer-stores-in-u-s-canada/)


----------

